# I'm Sold On SV !!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey all, been wanting to try sous vide cooking for a while now & finally took the plunge !  Like most that have went SV lately, Al's pastrami thread (Thanks Al) give me the push to get a machine !   I'll be honest, I wasn't sure what to expect with this method !  But ordered this machine to give SV a go !  Sure glad I did !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 15, 2017





 
Long story short, done some Chuck steaks & a T bone seasoned with SPOG !  Seriously melt in your mouth good !  Wow !!  These steaks were cooked SV for 2 hrs at 130* then were seared on the griddle for a minute on each side...  They were outstanding, possibly the best I've had !  After the sear, I poured some of the juices from the bag back on the steak & put a pat of butter on em !  IMO, wow were they tasty !  Sorry, no finished pics of the T bone as the wife & kids were on it before I could get the camera, LOL !   

Anyway, here's the pics I did get !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 15, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 15, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 15, 2017






The juices that were poured back over the steak after the sear !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 15, 2017






The steak !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 15, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 15, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 15, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 15, 2017






Served with oven roasted veggies, but next time they will be SV too !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 15, 2017






Thanks for lookin all, if you've ever though of sous vide but wasn't sure bout it... Go for it, you won't be disappointed !


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2017)

Justin that looks fantastic,tried to convince SWMBO she said NO Way Points for a great first cook

Richie


----------



## b-one (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice,I'm still on the fence but maybe someday.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2017)

tropics said:


> Justin that looks fantastic,tried to convince SWMBO she said NO Way Points for a great first cook
> Richie



i by passed the financial department on this purchase!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks nice Justin can't wait to give mine a try!


----------



## xray (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks great!! Can't wait to get mine.



tropics said:


> Justin that looks fantastic,tried to convince SWMBO she said NO Way Points for a great first cook
> Richie






dirtsailor2003 said:


> i by passed the financial department on this purchase!



Lol, I too bypassed the warden on this one by using gift cards. Just this morning she goes "You should just return that pressure cooker, it's a waste!"


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 15, 2017)

tropics said:


> Justin that looks fantastic,tried to convince SWMBO she said NO Way Points for a great first cook
> Richie



Thanks for the kind words & point my friend !  If the Mrs reconsiders, this is a great way of cooking !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2017)

Xray said:


> Looks great!! Can't wait to get mine.
> 
> Lol, I too bypassed the warden on this one by using gift cards. Just this morning she goes "You should just return that pressure cooker, it's a waste!"



Oh no don't do that! Pressure cookers are awesome for making soups, stews, chili, beans quickly .


----------



## bellaru (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks good. That's on my list of toys to come.


----------



## wild west (Jan 15, 2017)

When I bought mine I convinced my wife by pointing out how healthy this form of cooking is. Once she tried the results she was hooked.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 15, 2017)

b-one said:


> Nice,I'm still on the fence but maybe someday.


Being in your boat, it was decided to go with a Willhi temperature controller ($30) and a small aquarium pump for circulation ($10). Using a hot plate and a slow cooker pot, the water temperature can be kept within 1° of the desired temperature, works great.

The plus side, the temp controller can be used to operate fans, space heaters, or even electric smokers, the aquarium pump can still be used in the aquarium.

T


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 15, 2017)

Justin, your steak looks scrumptious! Is the bag that your steak is in a special one or a plain vac seal jobbie ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks Mighty Tasty from the Bear Den!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Nice Job, Justin!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey Justin!

That's one good looking steak brother!

Congrats on making the carousel!

Point!

Al


----------



## driedstick (Jan 15, 2017)

WHB Looks great!!! I wonder how it would being done with some elk steak??? I just can't see myself getting one of those?? LOL Well maybe some day 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2017)

driedstick said:


> WHB Looks great!!! I wonder how it would being done with some elk steak??? I just can't see myself getting one of those?? LOL Well maybe some day
> 
> DS



Yeah don't get one because once you have wild game cooked Sous Vide you won't want it any other way. Had some elk SV at one of our local grubbiries a while back. Melt in your mouth insane. One of the reasons I bought mine.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 15, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yeah don't get one because once you have wild game cooked Sous Vide you won't want it any other way. Had some elk SV at one of our local grubbiries a while back. Melt in your mouth insane. One of the reasons I bought mine.


DAMN IT!!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 15, 2017)

b-one said:


> Nice,I'm still on the fence but maybe someday.



I was too man, but I guarantee if you try it you'll be hooked !  Thanks for dropping a line !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 15, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks nice Justin can't wait to give mine a try!



Thanks Case, it was a hit with the whole fam !  I seen your Anova, congrats !  What ya thinkin of to break it in ?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks Case, it was a hit with the whole fam !  I seen your Anova, congrats !  What ya thinkin of to break it in ?



Since the missus likes chicken breasts I will probably go that route. Might help ease the tension since approval was not obtained prior to purchase!


----------



## dls1 (Jan 15, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Since the missus likes chicken breasts I will probably go that route. Might help ease the tension since approval was not obtained prior to purchase!


Chicken breasts are a good item to start with.

I've pretty much forever detested the boneless, skinless variety. Damn near impossible to cook without turning out dry, tasteless, and bland. One of those things that sauces were invented for.

My wife and daughter, however, like them so my only compromise was to slowly poach them in stock or wine with some aromatics and herbs, then sear to finish. Since I've started doing them SV, I simply bag them with the aromatics, herbs, some white wine, then into the water bath for 90 minutes at 145F, and finish with a quick sear, and serve with the reduced juices that accumulated in the bag. Even I've learned to like them, which is saying a lot.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks great Justin.    I keep holding out on buying one. 

Maybe if I really find a good deal on one.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 15, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> Looks good. That's on my list of toys to come.



Thanks, this really is a great addition to the Q arsenal !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 15, 2017)

Xray said:


> Looks great!! Can't wait to get mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, only one cook so far but I think I'm hooked !  Hope ya get one soon !


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 15, 2017)

Steaks look great . I've had mine about a week ( Anova ). Did rib steaks tonight ,,, crazy good .  Bad thing ,,,, NO leftovers !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 15, 2017)

wild west said:


> When I bought mine I convinced my wife by pointing out how healthy this form of cooking is. Once she tried the results she was hooked.



Yea, the results are real tasty !  Thumbs Up


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 16, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > Nice,I'm still on the fence but maybe someday.
> ...



Hey Tom, been a while !  Great to see ya on.  Hope all is well with you & yours !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 16, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> Justin, your steak looks scrumptious! Is the bag that your steak is in a special one or a plain vac seal jobbie ?



Thanks CM, appreciate that & the point !   This was just a ziplock bag, used the water displacement method to remove the air !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 16, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty from the Bear Den!!:drool :drool
> 
> Nice Job, Justin!!Thumbs Up :points:
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch Bear, appreciate the point too !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 16, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Justin!
> 
> That's one good looking steak brother!
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Al & for the point !  SV is the real deal, glad I took the plunge...  Thanks for your thread that pushed me to get this !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 16, 2017)

driedstick said:


> WHB Looks great!!! I wonder how it would being done with some elk steak??? I just can't see myself getting one of those?? LOL Well maybe some day
> 
> DS



Thanks DS !  The nice thing bout this method is all the juices & spices stay in with the cook ! No worry of over cooking !  I think elk would be tasty, in fact one of my next cooks will be some venison !  There was a time I didn't think I'd get one of these machines either, but honestly I'm sure glad I did !  Appreciate the point too !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 16, 2017)

driedstick said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah don't get one because once you have wild game cooked Sous Vide you won't want it any other way. Had some elk SV at one of our local grubbiries a while back. Melt in your mouth insane. One of the reasons I bought mine.
> ...



Peer pressure !  :laugh1:


----------



## actech (Jan 16, 2017)

I probably use my grainfather to sv cook more than I brew beer with it.  SV porterhouse with a homebrew !!


----------



## smittyb (Jan 16, 2017)

I have been using my heated ultrasonic parts cleaner to SV for two years. Holds to within 1 degree. Just turn off the ultrasonic and use the heat. Cleaned scrupulously first, of course. 
Al in NY

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 17, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hey Tom, been a while ! Great to see ya on. Hope all is well with you & yours !


Thank you Justin, all is fine here, hopefully the same with you.

Took some time off to build a blog, which can be found in my signature area. Although still under construction, it not only provides a means to work one on one with those outside of SMF, but it also allows me to introduce them to SMF.

The next time you dry age a roast, give the steaks your SV treatment. They will blow your mind.

Tom


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 17, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Being in your boat, it was decided to go with a Willhi temperature controller ($30) and a small aquarium pump for circulation ($10). Using a hot plate and a slow cooker pot, the water temperature can be kept within 1° of the desired temperature, works great.
> 
> The plus side, the temp controller can be used to operate fans, space heaters, or even electric smokers, the aquarium pump can still be used in the aquarium.
> 
> T


Exactly what I did! Works like a charm for me! I started with a rice cooker, but now I went to a full sized Nesco Roaster. I was afraid at first, that would be too much wattage for the controller, but so far I haven't burnt it up! I like having the size and capacity of more water. Seems to hold steady temps and no cold/hot spots with the aquarium bubbler I'm using.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 17, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Exactly what I did! Works like a charm for me! I started with a rice cooker, but now I went to a full sized Nesco Roaster. I was afraid at first, that would be too much wattage for the controller, but so far I haven't burnt it up! I like having the size and capacity of more water. Seems to hold steady temps and no cold/hot spots with the aquarium bubbler I'm using.


Oh yes, we have a Rival roaster that is used for the larger jobs, same results.  

T


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 17, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Case, it was a hit with the whole fam !  I seen your Anova, congrats !  What ya thinkin of to break it in ?
> ...



Chicken breasts are definitely on the list to try here as well !   Thumbs Up  I really think your Mrs will be happy with your purchase after she tastes them !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 19, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Looks great Justin.    I keep holding out on buying one.
> 
> Maybe if I really find a good deal on one.



Thanks Adam & for the point !  This is an awesome method in conjunction with Q in my opinion !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 19, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Steaks look great . I've had mine about a week ( Anova ). Did rib steaks tonight ,,, crazy good .  Bad thing ,,,, NO leftovers !



Thanks & congrats on your Anova !  I agree, this SV method makes great steaks for sure !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 19, 2017)

dls1 said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Since the missus likes chicken breasts I will probably go that route. Might help ease the tension since approval was not obtained prior to purchase!
> ...



I'm lookin forward to trying SV chicken breast !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 20, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I'm lookin forward to trying SV chicken breast !   Thumbs Up



I'll
Send you our leftover hunk no one will eat!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 21, 2017)

actech said:


> I probably use my grainfather to sv cook more than I brew beer with it.  SV porterhouse with a homebrew !!



Now that sounds tasty !   Thumbs Up


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Thank you Justin, all is fine here, hopefully the same with you.
> 
> Took some time off to build a blog, which can be found in my signature area. Although still under construction, it not only provides a means to work one on one with those outside of SMF, but it also allows me to introduce them to SMF.
> 
> ...



Doing well Tom, thanks !  Checked out your blog & it's quite impressive, very nice !  Thumbs Up 

Definetly will try SV on the next dry age steaks, thank you !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 21, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > I'm lookin forward to trying SV chicken breast !   Thumbs Up
> ...



What didn't you all like about it ?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> What didn't you all like about it ?



Texture of the beast was like poached chicken. Siding like that. 

Drumsticks meat was fine but skin was not good.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 23, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Doing well Tom, thanks ! Checked out your blog & it's quite impressive, very nice !


Thank you WHB, thinking the blog would be a good portal to share my experience and knowledge in smoking foods. At the same time, it gives me a opportunity to not only work one on one with someone, but to introduce those outside of SMF to SMF on subjects; I may not be at home with. 

T


----------

